# Biceps, never ache....



## Deano! (Aug 6, 2004)

ok ive been training over a year now, and i still get mucles ache in every muscle i train but never in the biceps, i had a mad session yesterday on biceps triceps, as i had a month of, and my triceps are dead, but not even a flinch on my biceps, also when i was training them they were so sore at the time, i dont understand it, are they still growing even though i have no ache, thanks alot guy


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Probably you are using too much weight and sloppy form.

Don't take that as offensive mate it's just a thing with biceps that everyone does. The ache really comes from stretching the long head out as this is the major muscle in the biceps. Barbell curls never really hit the long head right.

Try doing some overhead cable curls and (superset) spider curls followed by a standard curl. They will def ache then.


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

I like low weight with really intense reps.. Squeezing the muscle tight and going through the fall range of motion. Many guys at my gym just whip the weight up with there elbows stuck out and drop it back down.. BIG NO!


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

Why would you want them to ache? If they're growing fine, what's the problem?

If you REALLY want them to ache, hit them with a hammer. They'll be sore as ****!

Or you could keep doing what seems to be working for you. Up to you 

As you've found out yourself - a muscle doesn't need to ache to get stronger or to hypertrophy.


----------



## crazycacti (Jun 20, 2004)

They are growing.

keep at it...


----------



## Deano! (Aug 6, 2004)

my triceps seem to be growing really well, but i dont seem to notice my biceps too much, thakns for the advice guys...


----------



## LondonGeezer (May 25, 2006)

get sum prop in there n tell me it dont ache 

loll jokes.

I had the same problem i was stacking the weights up and getting a pump but not full-range and therefore wasn't feeling the burn/ache.

As Luke mentioned.. lower weights.. intense reps.. i do my reps as slow as i can and keep completely strait doing my dumbell/hammer curls and i feel great burns.. I injured my arm using the old technique but touch wood i've been doing it this way for about 2months now and it's goin great


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

Tinytom said:


> Try doing some overhead cable curls and (superset) spider curls followed by a standard curl. They will def ache then.


What are these mate? Ive only heard of spider curls but have no idea how they are performed


----------



## Truewarrior1 (Jan 27, 2005)

basically turn around a preacher machine n use it the opposite way around.


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2006)

Try slowing the negative part down - its the eccentric contration that usually gives DOMS (soreness!), and keep the reps up and slow. Don't lose tension as you extend either.

But most importantly like Tinytom said is to make sure your form is perfect.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

I do my spider curls 'old school'

Basically stand as you would for a bent over row, let your arms hang then curl up in front of you without allowing your arms to track backwards.

Hard exercise to do correctly.


----------



## bassman_sound (Aug 29, 2008)

Biceps to me are one of the muscles that respond best to medium weight with lots of quality reps (no swinging). I have hurt my biceps plenty of times trying to stack the weight on heavy. I get a way better pump, and the resulting soreness from for example -- a set of barbell curls at 65 lbs for 20 reps than 110 lbs for 6 reps. And dont for get to hit the biceps with different lifts , dont do the same workout for them every workout. muscles need variety and change to keep them stimulated and grow.


----------

